# Physiotherapeutin beim Fussball....



## maoam (6 Apr. 2013)

Servus

beim Freitagsspiel Hoffenheim gegen Fortuna wurde der Torwart ca 51min behandelt, da könnte man schön den String Tanga der Physio sehen 

hat das jemand ??


----------



## Sachse (6 Apr. 2013)

gehört in die request area und nicht den den deutschen Paps-Bereich

und da du nicht genügend Beiträge hast

*closed*


----------

